
Man finds missing cat after 11 years - danrich
https://www.thedodo.com/cat-missing-11-years-2303370461.html
======
danrich
Could have saved himself 11 years of regret by just putting a tracker on the
cat...though I guess they weren't any good back in 2006

[http://www.tuxedo-cat.co.uk/best-cat-trackers/](http://www.tuxedo-
cat.co.uk/best-cat-trackers/)

